# Hi! Pics of my collection :)



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Never really posted an introduction before I got to the buy and sell section lol so I'll let my fish do the talking for me 

The very recognizable yellow lab:










My Endlers Livebearers:



















Julidochromis Marileri (Gombe)




























Jelly Bean Parrot (Pink Convict X Blood Parrot Hybrid)




























Longfin Albino Bristlenose Plecos



















Astatotilpia Lasifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)




























Celestial Pearl Danios (Formerly Galaxy Rasbora)










Red Glass Rosy Barbs




























I hope you enjoyed 

I have been in the fish hobby since I was 9 and now 14 years later I still love fish. I have over 20 aquariums totalling over 600 gallons with plans for more tanks in the near future. My specialty is breeding, and it's what I love most about fishkeeping, but I am well versed in all aspects of fish husbandry.

Currently on my hotlist of fish to get:

Flowerhorns 
Killis
Zebra Plecos
Discus
Oscars
Festae
Green Terrors
Electric Blue Jack Dempsy
Odessa Barbs

I have some Ruby Greens coming in from a friend in London Ontario to add to my collection next sunday which I'm really looking forward to. I'll get some pictures once they're settled in.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey and welcome!!! Holy heck and i thought i was bad LOL

Good luck with the breeding!


----------

